#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Amerikaans bedrijf gebruikt lift statieven...

## zeke

Weet niet of ie hier al eens voorbij is gekomen.
Maar ik kwam dit tegen via Dodgy Technicians: http://landninc.com/staging.asp

Amerikaans bedrijf dat gewoon nog trots is ook op de manier hoe ze werken...
En blijkbaar al vanaf 1988

----------


## frederic

Wat is daar mis mee?

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij zijn de statieven er niet voor gemaakt om op deze manier te gebruiken.

----------


## AMX_Pete

Daar is in de eerste plaats mis mee dat een goeie vlaag wind de boel in no time onderuit kan halen.
Is in de tweede foto "opgelost" ( hoest...kuch ) door verschillende spanbanden/ratels naar de grond, maar daarmee worden mogelijk de specificaties (maximum last) van de liften overschreden en is er uiteindelijk alleen maar wat meer wind nodig om alles alsnog bij de buren te doen neerkomen.

----------


## AMX_Pete

> Volgens mij zijn de statieven er niet voor gemaakt om op deze manier te gebruiken.



Liften met valbeveiliging in principe wel.
Andere inderdaad niet.
Kan op de foto's niet zien welke het zijn.

----------


## zeke

Ik kan ook niet zien wat voor liften het zijn.
Maar dit is gewoon niet de manier om ze te gebruiken lijkt me.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik vind persoonlijk het idee dat deze line array statieven de truss via een spanband vast moet houden ook wel op zijn min dubious. Of zouden het softsteels zijn. 
De statieven zijn hoogst waarschijnlijk van Applied, Vermette of Genie,
Het afwateringsidee is wel leuk bedacht, vooral omdat het niet gaat werken. Bij een beetje regen loopt het geheel gewoon vol.

Bij de laatste foto hebben ze wel geïnvesteerd in een iets beter systeem, helaas waren normale poten denk ik te duur.

Deze is helemaal leuk, eens kijken wat het water hier zou gaan doen...

----------


## speakertech

> Het afwateringsidee is wel leuk bedacht, vooral omdat het niet gaat werken. Bij een beetje regen loopt het geheel gewoon vol.
> 
> Bij de laatste foto hebben ze wel geïnvesteerd in een iets beter systeem, helaas waren normale poten denk ik te duur.
> 
> Deze is helemaal leuk, eens kijken wat het water hier zou gaan doen...



Er zijn streken in Amerika, waar slechts een paar mm regen per jaar valt. Misschien erg saai. maar dan regegent het er eigenlijk nooit.
Investeren op slecht weer gaat hier ook met een kansberekening, net als in NL, de kans berekend wordt of er een orkaan komt of niet.

Speakertech

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Er zijn streken in Amerika, waar slechts een paar mm regen per jaar valt. Misschien erg saai. maar dan regegent het er eigenlijk nooit.



Ziet het daar dan ook zo groen als op deze foto's?

Ik zie meer twijfelachtigs.
 6 toppen zo goed als recht vooruit naast elkaar (1e foto) dat zal lekker klinken...

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> Er zijn streken in Amerika, waar slechts een paar mm regen per jaar valt. Misschien erg saai. maar dan regegent het er eigenlijk nooit.
> Investeren op slecht weer gaat hier ook met een kansberekening, net als in NL, de kans berekend wordt of er een orkaan komt of niet.
> 
> Speakertech



Kansberekening met een overkapping, sorry hoor maar daar hoor je niet aan te doen, niet in de VS, niet in Nederland nergens. 

Een overkapping mag nooit instorten ook niet als de kans 1 op 100 is of zelfs 1 op een miljoen.
Als er water stilstaat op een zeil, zal het doorzakken en uiteindelijk gaat iets het begeven, of het zeil schuurt, of de ophanging breekt of de truss constructie zakt in elkaar.

Je kan mij niet vertellen dat deze constructie alleen bedoeld is al zonnescherm.


Tot slot vinden pa bedrijven het niet heel leuk als de spullen nat worden of wegwaaien. Tenminste ik ben ze nog nooit tegengekomen.

----------


## zeke

Voor degene die nog twijfelen dat dit een juiste manier is om een truss carre op hoogte te houden.
Het is afgelopen weekend dus fout gegaan bij dit bedrijf: http://www.wcnc.com/news/local/No-in...219371911.html

----------


## Podium Verhuur

De vraag zal nu alleen zijn of een constructie met poten het wel had gehouden. Ik hoor niemand namelijk zeggen dat de constructie niet degelijk was.
Windkracht 8 is niet misselijk, onze podia houden dat ook niet zonder extra veiligheidsmaatregelen.
Bij een podium van 8 x 5 kan hij blijven staan tot windkracht 7 kan met eigen gewicht (incl layerpodium) daarna moet er gewicht bij. Hoger dan windkracht 10 gaan onze berekeningen niet. Omdat de truss belasting dan teveel wordt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Kansberekening met een overkapping, sorry hoor maar daar hoor je niet aan te doen, niet in de VS, niet in Nederland nergens.



Dan heb ik nieuws voor je; er vinden overal kansberekeningen plaats, ook met mobiele podia.
Je schrijft zelf dat de truss-belasting bij windkracht 10 te hoog wordt, dat is ook prima omdat de kans dat die windkracht plots opsteekt maar heel klein is en dus het risico acceptabel is.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Sorry zie dit niet als kansberekening. Omdat de kans op windkracht 11 nihil is. (maakte een fout in mijn post de berekening is t/m windkracht 10, het is namelijk 28m/s) De laatste keer dat er windkracht 11 of meer gemeenten was (volgens KNMI), was 1990 en daarvoor 1976 (meteen 3 dagen achter elkaar). Beide keren werd dit ruim van te voren bekend gemaakt (in mijn ogen is ruim van te voren minimaal 1 dag van te voren)
Ik vind dat je dan niet meer over kans berekening praat maar over een aanname.

Bovendien hebben wij bij alle podia een noodplan voor het geval dit echt gebeurt. Dit plan bestaat uit een legio acties die binnen 10 minuten kunnen worden uitgevoerd, om z o het gevaar tot een minimum te beperken. Heel spannend is het niet, maar het komt er op neer dat alle zeilen binnen 10 minuten met minimale moeite op de grond liggen en alleen het frame nog overeind staat.
Dit systeem is met meerdere podium bouwers bedacht, na de gebeuren in België.
Een mogelijkheid om de constructie naar beneden te krijgen met windkracht 11 hebben we nog niet gevonden.

Maar ok de definitie van kansberekening is bij ons dus anders dan bij jouw. En theoretisch gezien heb je ook helemaal gelijk. Maar de kans op een regenbui en een orkaanachtige storm ligt wel heel ver uit elkaar. Bovendien ziet de constructie er zo uit dat ik het vermoeden heb dat ze het vaker doen (en inmiddels het bewijs via de foto's op hun website)

Conclusie je hebt gelijk met betrekking tot de kansberekening, maar ik hoop dat ik mijn standpunt zo wel goed heb verdedigd.

Ik hoop wel dat je het met mij eens bent dat een overkapping nooit zou mogen instorten door de hoeveelheid water/sneeuw die op het dak van een constructie kan komen te liggen.

----------


## jeroenw

> Sorry zie dit niet als kansberekening. Omdat de kans op windkracht 11 nihil is.



hmm heet dit niet een contradictie?? Dit is kansberekening nummer 1.
Alles wat je doet is een afweging tussen risico, kans en effort, en windkracht 10 is de laatste X jaar niet voorgekomen dus accpeteer je dat risico, maar je zal maar daar hebben gestaan in 1990 en toch die bui hebben gehad.....

Alles (ja echt alles) is een kansberekening en een acceptatie van risico's en dat is ook niet erg hoor. mits de afwegingen goed zijn.

Maar daar ging het hier echt over...

----------


## showband

> Er zijn streken in Amerika, waar slechts een paar mm regen per jaar valt. Misschien erg saai. maar dan regegent het er eigenlijk nooit.
> Investeren op slecht weer gaat hier ook met een kansberekening, net als in NL, de kans berekend wordt of er een orkaan komt of niet.
> 
> Speakertech



Als het nooit regent dan heb je toch gewoon helemaal geen dak nodig? Keep it simple....  :Wink: 

Ik heb op dit gebied totaal geen kennis maar als ik vier windups zie zoals op de foto lijkt het mij dat eventuele torsie op het geheel van de vier torens geheel niet is afgevangen.
Als de wind vat krijgt op een hoek en het opzij beweegt dan schroeft het dak zich in een mooie val omlaag. De term die ik meestal hoor gebruiken is "kruisdraden"  voor het verband die ik hier mis.

*Maar AUB het bovenstaande alleen als "eerste indruk en mening"  interpreteren. Ik ben snarenplukker geen podiumbouwer.*

----------


## Podium Verhuur

> hmm heet dit niet een contradictie?? Dit is kansberekening nummer 1.
> ...



 Lees eerst even het hele bericht en quote ook niet zomaar een deel.

@ Showband, bedoel je een windverband, dus een staal draad of spanband die de schuintegenoverstaande hoeken met elkaar verbind?
 Wat mij de laatste tijd erg opvalt is dat heel veel podiumconstructies ze niet meer hebben, terwijl die een hele simpele en sterke manier is om het hele gehele te beschermen tegen torderen.

----------


## nl dark w nl

ik ben zeker geen rigger maar zover ik weet worden deze liften gebruikt om de truss constructies op te tillen, om daarna de truss poten eronder te zetten, maar zeker niet als definitieve oplossing. gewoon omdat de liften hier (volgens mij) gewoon niet voor gemaakt zijn. (waar ik deze zomer gewerkt heb hadden ze alp liften, en ik heb ze ff opgezocht en der staat daar ook dat ze voor de opbouw (afbouw staat er niet bij maar lijkt me wel logisch) worden gebruikt.)

----------

